# ما بين يهوه والله  لماذا نعتبر المسلمين وثنين ؟ ..قراءة تاريخية لاصل كلمة الله



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ما بين يهوه والله *​​*[FONT=&quot]لماذا نعتبر المسلمين وثنين ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل مقياس الاقرار بوحدانية الله هو دليل على ربانية الفكر ؟ بمعنى هل مجرد انك تؤمن بان الله واحد وتقر وتعترف بوحدانيته يضعك فى صفوف المؤمنين الحقانيين باله الخليقة الحقيقى ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاجابة لا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى تاريخ البشر يوجد افكار ومعتقدات اقرت وحدانية الاله لكن بمقاييس وثنية لا علاقة لها بالصورة الحقانية عن الاله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى الموضوع دا هنطرح ما توصلت ليه من نتائج عن البحث فى اسم " الله " قبل الاسلام[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهل استخدامنا لكلمة " الله " فى الترجمات العربية هو اقرار منا كمسيحين شرقيين ناطقين بالعربية بنفس اله المسلمين الذى يسمى " الله "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الاجابة لا 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تابع معايا......[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اولا القران يقول عن بنى اسرائيل ان الههم هو الحق [/FONT]*
*وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]نكبر تانى كدا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا اله الا الذى امنت بيه مين ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بنو اسرائيل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اذن مفيش اله فى الكون الا اله العبرانين اله اسرائيل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دا بصريح القران[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كويس ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب مين هو اله بنى اسرائيل من القران [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اى مسلم عامى غلبان هيقول هو الهنا الله عزوجل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]خلى لفظة " الله " على جنب دلوقتى ... وابحثلى كدا فى اسم نبى كريم ذكر اسمه فى القران يدعى " الياس "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]موجود ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]اة موجود ذكر فى موضعين فى الاية الكريمة رقم 85 من سورة الانعام والاية رقم 123 من سورة الصافات[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب يعنى ايه الياس ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]السؤال موجه لكل من المسلمين والمسيحين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المسلم : - الله اعلم اسم اعجمى لا اعرف معناه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المسيحى :- الياس هو النطق اليونانى لكلمة ايليا العبرانية ومعناه " يهوه الهى "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال اتذكرت الكلمة فى انجيل متى اصحاح 11 عدد 14[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]14﻿[/FONT]και ει θελετε δεξασθαι αυτος εστιν ηλιας ο μελλων ερχεσθαι[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الكلمة دى [/FONT]ηλιας[FONT=&quot] تتنطق فى اليونانى الياس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب نروح للقواميس اليونانى الكلمة معناها ايه ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Elijah = “my God is Jehovah”.[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الهى هو يهوه[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]طيب الصافات بتقول " [/FONT]وَإِنَّ إِلْيَاسَ لَمِنْ الْمُرْسَلِينَ "*
*كويس يبقى النبى الياس ارسله الاله .. النبى الياس اللى هو الهه هو يهوه 
*
*
*
*اركنوا الموضوع دا على جنب*
*
*
*خلينا نروح نبحث فى اسم الله تاريخيا من موسوعات الاديان*
*خلينا نتكلم منطقيا *
*دلوقتى القران بيشهد ان مفيش اله غير اله اسرائيل*
*وفى اقراره لاسم نبى هو اقراره بان الاله هو يهوه *
*طيب لكن نتفاجأ انه بيقدم الاله على انه اسمه " الله "*
*وفى نفس الوقت لم يقل حرفا واحدا سواء فى القران او فى الحديث على انه بيشرح لقومه مين هو الله*
*اذن قومه عارفين مين هو الله من قبل ما هو يجى اصلا مش بيقدم اله غريب عنهم ولا بيكتشف الذرة *
*ودا اللى قاله  gibb ان محمد لم يشرح اطلاقا من هو الله فى القران لان مستعميه بالفعل يعرفونه قبل ما يولد محمد *
*[FONT=&quot]Muhammad never had to explain who [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] was in the [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Quran[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is that his listeners had already heard about [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] long before Muhammad was ever born.[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفى بعض المسيحين قالوا ان تشابه نطق كلمة الله مع مثيلتها فى السريانية ربما يكون لها اصول سريانية لكن الحيقة ان فى بحث فى جرنال علمى مهتم بالدراسات السامية كان مفاد البحث ان الله اصله هو كلمة اله معرفا بالاف واللام " الاله " فهى كلمة عربية صرف [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]The word “[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]” comes from the compound Arabic word, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]al-ilah.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Al[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is the definite article “the” and [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ilah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is an Arabic word for “god.” It is not a foreign word. It is not even the Syriac word for God. It is pure Arabic[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فى موسوعة الاديان والاخلاق لجيمس هاستنجس قال ان الله هو اسم علم مطبق فقط لاله العرب الخاص[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]” is a proper name, applicable only to their [Arabs’] peculiar God[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فاسم الله هو اسم خاص باله العرب ولا علاقة له باله اسرائيل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى موسوعة اديان اخرى يقول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Paul Meagher[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ان الله هو اسم يسبق الاسلام مرادف للاله بعل البابلى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]” is a pre-Islamic name…corresponding to the Babylonian Bel[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفى موسوعة [/FONT]Britannica[FONT=&quot] يقول ان الله وجد فى نقوشات عربية تسبق الاسلام[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is found…in Arabic inscriptions prior to Islam[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفى موسوعة الاسلام يقول ان العرب قبل زمن محمد قبلوا وعبدوا اله عالى يدعى الله [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]The Arabs, before the time of Mohammed, accepted and worshipped, after a fashion, a supreme god called [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وايضا فى موسوعة الاسلام يقول ان الله كان معروفا للعرب قبل الاسلام وكان واحد من الالهه المكية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] was known to the pre-Islamic Arabs; he was one of the Meccan deities[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فاسم الله لا يعنى انه الاله او اله لكنه اسم شخصى لاله العرب الخااااااااص فى موسوعة الاديان والاخلاق يقول ان اصل كلمة الله ترجع لعصور ما قبل الاسلام هو ليس اسما يعنى الاله او اله والمسلمين لابد وان يستخدموا كلمة اخرى لو ارادوا ان يتكلموا عن اى اله اخر غير الههم الخاص [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]The origin of this ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) goes back to pre-Muslim times. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is not a common name meaning “God” (or a “god”), and the Muslim must use another word or form if he wishes to indicate any other than his own peculiar deity [FONT=&quot][11][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يعنى اله اسرائيل مش اسمه الله ... الله عرف فى عصور ما قبل الاسلام وكان اسما مميزا لاله العرب الخاص[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دكتور كينيث يقول ان اسم الله واضح انه فى الاثار الاركيولوجية والادبية فى العربية ما قبل الاسلام [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]The name [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] is also evident in archeological and literary remains of pre-Islamic Arabia[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ودكتور [/FONT]W. Montgomery Watt[FONT=&quot] وهو بروفيسور للدراسات العربية والاسلامية فى جماعة [/FONT]Edinburgh[FONT=&quot] كان له دراسة ضخمة عن الاعتقاد فى الله فى العربية قبل الاسلام وقال الاتى [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى السنوات الاخيرة اصبحت مقتنع بشكل متزايد من الفهم الكافى لوظيفة محمد واصول الاسلام من الاهمية العظيمة ان تربط وجود مكة بالاعتقاد بالله كاله عالى وفى هذا الاطار يوجد نوع من الوثنية ولكنه شكل مختلف من الوثنية كالتى يعتاد فهمها وتحتاج معالجة بشكل منفصل [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]In recent years I have become increasingly convinced that for an adequate understanding of the career of Muhammad and the origins of Islam great importance must be attached to the existence in Mecca of belief in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] as a “high god.” In a sense this is a form of paganism, but it is so different from paganism as commonly understood that it deserves separate treatment[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بمعنى ان اسم الله اصبح مرتبط بوجود الكعبة فهو اله مرتبط بمكان يوجد فى العربية [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دا نوع من الوثنية لكنه مختلف عن الشكل الوثنى المعتاد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]واخيرا يقول [/FONT]Caesar Farah[FONT=&quot] انه لا يوجد سبب لقبول فكرة ان اسم الله عبر الى المسلمين من اليهود والمسيحين [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]There is no reason, therefore, to accept the idea that [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Allah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] passed to the Muslims from the Christians and Jews[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT] [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة /[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد سبب تاريخى واحد لقبول ان اسم " الله " هو اسم تسلل للتراث الاسلامى القران والسنة من التراث اليهودى المسيحى [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كل الادلة الاركيولوجية والادبية للعرب قبل الاسلام ربط اسم الله بوجود مكة وكان اسم الله منتشرا بين العرب قبل ظهور الاسلام ومحمد وكان اسما خاصا لاله العرب وليس لقبا عموميا يطلق على اى اله باعتبار معناه " الاله "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]والقران وضح بشكل مباشر انه لا يوجد سوى اله اسرائيل كاله حق " [/FONT]قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ "*
*واسم الله تاريخيا ليس اله اسرائيل لكنه اله العرب الخاص ومرتبط بالعربية فقط ولا علاقة له باسرائيل *
*وبشكل غير مباشر امن القران بنبوة شخص يدعى الياس والذى يعنى " يهوه هو الهى "*
*خلاصة الكلام حينما يقول لك المسيحى انك طالما لم تؤمن باله اسرائيل " يهوه " وتؤمن باله العرب الذى يدعى " الله " فانت وثنى فلا تغضب لان هذة هى الحقيقية التاريخية*
*الله اله العرب ليس هو يهوه اله بنو اسرائيل *
*واللى عنده دليل تانى ان اسرائيل عبدت الها يدعى اسمه " الله " فليقل لنا *
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]Al-Qur'an Al-Kareem. 2004 (Electronic version.) ([FONT=&quot]يونس ٩٠[/FONT]).*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]Pierpont, W. G., & Robinson, M. A. (1995, c1991). The New Testament in the original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority textform (Mt 11:14). Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT]Strong, J. (1996). The exhaustive concordance of the Bible : Showing every word of the text of the common English version of the canonical books, and every occurrence of each word in regular order. (electronic ed.) (G2243). Ontario: Woodside Bible Fellowship.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot]H.A.R. Gibb, Mohammedanism: An Historical Survey (New York: Mentor Books, 1955), p. 38.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot]“Arabic Lexiographical Miscellanies,” Journal of Semitic Studies, vol. XVII, no. 2, 1972, pp. 173–190.[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics[/FONT][FONT=&quot], ed. James Hastings (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1908), I:326.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedia of Religion[/FONT][FONT=&quot], eds. Paul Meagher, Thomas O’Brian, Consuela Aherne (Washington D.C.: Corpus Pub., 1979), I:117.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedia Britannica[/FONT][FONT=&quot], I:643.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][9][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedia of Islam[/FONT][FONT=&quot], eds. Houtsma, Arnold, Basset, Hartman (Leiden: E.J. Brill, 1913), I:302.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedia of Islam[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ed. Gibb), I:406.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ed. Hastings), I:326.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][12][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Kenneth Cragg, The Call of the Minaret (New York: Oxford University Press, 1956), p. 31.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][13][/FONT][FONT=&quot]William Montgomery Watt, Muhammad’s Mecca, p. vii. See also his article, “Belief in a High God in Pre-Islamic Mecca,” Journal of Semitic Studies, vol. 16, 1971, pp. 35–40.[/FONT]*​ ​ 
*[FONT=&quot][14][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Caesar Farah, Islam: Beliefs and Observations (New York: Barrons, 1987), p. [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]تمام أسم الله موجود قبل الأسلام ...شئ معروف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن أنا راجل باقرا فى العهد القديم أجد أسم " الله " مكتوباً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ اللهُ ... وَرَاى اللهُ ... وَدَعَا اللهُ ... وَقَالَ اللهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] فَعَمِلَ اللهُ ...وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ ...وَبَارَكَهَا اللهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أنا هنا أقرأ عن الأله الوثنى ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى العهد الجديد أيضاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]. فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يُذكر يهوه فى العهد الجديد ولا مرة ...حسب بحثى أنا وربما اكون على خطأ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وذُكر فى العهد القديم مرات قليلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أُعَرِّفُهُمْ هَذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ يَدِي وَجَبَرُوتِي فَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنَّ اسْمِي يَهْوَهُ[/FONT]*​ 


apostle.paul قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد سبب تاريخى واحد لقبول ان اسم " الله " هو اسم تسلل للتراث الاسلامى القران والسنة من التراث اليهودى المسيحى *
> [/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]إذن الأسم تسلل عكسياً من التراث الأسلامى ( مكتوباً ومنطوقاً ) الى المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمن الذى سمح بهذا التسلل ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT] *أو فلنقل لماذا أستخدموها ؟*​


> *خلاصة  الكلام حينما يقول لك المسيحى انك طالما لم تؤمن باله اسرائيل " يهوه "  وتؤمن باله العرب الذى يدعى " الله " فانت وثنى فلا تغضب لان هذة هى  الحقيقية التاريخية*
> *الله اله العرب ليس هو يهوه اله بنو اسرائيل *


 *[FONT=&quot]كل الكتابات والمواقع المسيحية التى دخلتها تستخدم ( الله ) ...محدش بيستخدم يهوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى بيتكلم هنا بيقول لا إله الا المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقرتش حد قال لا إله إلا يهوه [/FONT]*​ 
*وأنا بجد عايز أفهم النقطة دى 
لماذا لا نستخدم ( يهوه ) *​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## peace_86 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*مش عارف شخصياً لا أميل لهذه المواضيع.. ولي رأي مخالف جداً عنها..

وقد كتبت بعض الردود في مواضيع تحمل نفس الفكرة.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كل اللى بيتكلم هنا بيقول لا إله الا المسيح *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مقرتش حد قال لا إله إلا يهوه [/FONT]*​
> *وأنا بجد عايز أفهم النقطة دى
> لماذا لا نستخدم ( يهوه ) *​[/FONT]



*


المسيح هو يهوة 

يعنى اللى قال : لا إله إلا المسيح كأنه قال : لا إله إلا يهوة 

بالظبط

___________________________________






و لكن تعبير : 


لا إله إلا المسيح أو لا إله إلا يهوة 

تعبير غلط لاهوتيا

اللى بيقوله : المفروض يراجع نفسه 

هو المفروض لا إله إلا الثالوث القدوس



​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المسيح هو يهوة
> يعنى اللى قال : لا إله إلا المسيح كأنه قال : لا إله إلا يهوة
> بالظبط
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]مافيش أى ذكر لـ ( يَهْوَهْ ) فى العهد الجديد ولا المسيح قال أنا ( يَهْوَهْ ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى آب وأبن ...معنديش مشكلة هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى فى سفر الخروج لما سأل موسى عن أسمه قاله «اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ». [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى كمان فى نفس الأصحاح بعديها مباشرة ( يَهْوَهْ ) هَذَا اسْمِي الَى الابَدِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برضه ...دى مش مشكلتى ولا هو سؤالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المشكلة ان الموضوع هنا بيعتبر المسلمين وثنيين لأنهم بيعبدوا أله أسمه ( الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الكتاب المقدس بيستخدم نفس الأسم ( الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا لم يستخدموا يَهْوَهْ – طالما أن ( الله ) هو الأله الوثنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

يقول "محمد" ..

إن لله 99 إسم ..من إحصاها دخل الجنه..

كا لابُد أن تُدرس حقيقة وضع تلك الصفات كأسماء "لله" بجانب هذا البحث..

أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  قَالَ « إِنَّ لِلَّهِ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ اسْمَا مِائَةً إِلاَّ وَاحِدًا مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ »

"اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ، ابْنُ عَبْدِكَ، ابْنُ أَمَتِكَ، نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ، مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ، عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ، أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ، أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ، أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ، أَوِ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ، "

هنا نجد أنه لا إسم حقيقي ثابت معروف عند "الله" العرب..ولا نفهم هل "الله" هو الإسم الحقيقي لإله العرب عندهم.؟

إذا كان الإسم الحقيقي.......

*فما هي الُمناسبه التي جعلت "مُحمد" يُطلق علي "الله" 99 إسم ولماذا هذا العدد..؟

وهل الله الذي كشف له تلك الأسماء أم انها مُجرد صفات معروفه للجميع وأطلقها "مُحمد" عليه كأسماء له.؟

*قد يكون البعض سأل محمد ما معني الله أو من هو الله .َ ؟

*وهنا أجاب "مُحمد" ب99 إسم مما جمعهم إدراكه وقال إن هُناك أسماء غير مُعلنه.؟.!!

*فى كُل الحالات "الله" أصبحنا نردده ولا يُمكن أن لا نُردده لإننا أخذناه بحسب الترجمات العربيه.

*لكننا نعلم أن "يهوه" إسمه ...

ـ ـ ـ

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

> "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:
> 
> 
> > *فى كُل الحالات "الله" أصبحنا نردده ولا يُمكن أن لا نُردده *لإننا أخذناه بحسب الترجمات العربيه.*
> ...





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وانت ماشى وراها ؟؟؟*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو لقى المسلم ترجمة بأسم ( اللآت ) بدلا من الله *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يمشى هو كمان وراها ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]​





> ​





> [/FONT]​





> ​





> [/FONT]​





> ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

> *يا أُستاذ الترجمات شافت معني كملة الإله "يهوه" عند العرب بمعني "الله"..!!*


*
يعنى العرب كانوا يعرفوا يهوه 
لكن تحت مسمى الله ؟؟؟
لو كان عندهم أسمه اللآت ....كان قال لهم 
*
* [FONT=&quot]فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللآت السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ ؟!!​*​*​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ 
*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مافيش أى ذكر لـ ( يَهْوَهْ ) فى العهد الجديد ولا المسيح قال أنا ( يَهْوَهْ ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى آب وأبن ...معنديش مشكلة هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى فى سفر الخروج لما سأل موسى عن أسمه قاله «اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ». [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعندى كمان فى نفس الأصحاح بعديها مباشرة ( يَهْوَهْ ) هَذَا اسْمِي الَى الابَدِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]برضه ...دى مش مشكلتى ولا هو سؤالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]المشكلة ان الموضوع هنا بيعتبر المسلمين وثنيين لأنهم بيعبدوا أله أسمه ( الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى الكتاب المقدس بيستخدم نفس الأسم ( الله )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلماذا لم يستخدموا يَهْوَهْ – طالما أن ( الله ) هو الأله الوثنى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أنا أعرف إن المسيح قال : أنا هو ( يهوة أنا)

[YOUTUBE]qf9lPHbOKrc[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا أعرف إن المسيح قال : أنا هو ( يهوة أنا)
> ​*


*أنا هو = يهوه أنا ؟
ماتترجم أنا يهوه ...!!!!
فين المعضلة ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*



اللى دارس بيعلم إبنه الصح 
 كلمة الله ترجمة خاطئة فى الكتاب المقدس
 سمعت رأى للبابا شنودة فى هذا الجزء 
 و هو إنها كانت كلمه معروفة على إنه الاله المجهول خالق السموات و الأرض
 فتمت الترجمة هكذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الإله المجهول ....الوثنى ...صح كدة ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*سؤال لحضرتك يا دكتور ..
بالنسبة للعهد القديم يهوه ترجمت بالخطأ الى " الله " صح ! 
يعنى من المفروض فى الترجمة العربى فى العهد القديم يتكتب يهوه بدل الله ..
بالنسبة للعهد الجديد ما هى الكلمة فى اليونانى المقابلة لله ؟
وألى ماذا تترجم ؟ 
أم فى اليونانى كتبت أيضا يهوه ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> الإله المجهول ....الوثنى ...صح كدة ؟
> *​



*صدقنى ما كنت هأبخل عليك بفيديو للبابا شنودة

لكن أنا سمعته فى أحد العظات قال هكذا 

و الترجمة خاطئة 

و أنا بأعلم إبنى : ما عندناش هذا اللفظ 

اللى أعرفه : إسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى ما كنت هأبخل عليك بفيديو للبابا شنودة​*


*أنا قريتها فعلا للبابا شنودة ...
اللى لفت نظرى هنا أننا بنعتبر المسلم وثنى 
لأنه يستخدم ( الله ) ..!!!
فلو كانت وثنية ....لماذا نستخدمها ؟
مجاملة للمسلمين ؟
ولو قال أنا هو = أنا يهوه
لماذا لم تستخدم يهوه ؟!!
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا قريتها فعلا للبابا شنودة ...
> اللى لفت نظرى هنا أننا بنعتبر المسلم وثنى
> لأنه يستخدم ( الله ) ..!!!
> فلو كانت وثنية ....لماذا نستخدمها ؟
> ...



*لم يأتى فى بالى يوما أن أفكر فيما يعبد المسلمون 

كل الذى أعرفه أنهم يتبعون رجل هو فى الحقيقة نبى كاذب بل هو ضد المسيح 



لماذا نستخدم اللفظ ؟؟

خطأ جسيم من ضمن أخطاء الكنيسة الناطقة باللغة العربية

وهى اليوم بدأت تصحو من هذه الغفلة 
__________________________________



أتعلم شيئا ؟؟؟

أبى شماس و بالطبع حافظ لألحان الكنيسة القبطية كلهاااااااااااااااا

و بالطبع حفظت (أنا) ألحان كثيرة لا يعرفها الكثير من الناس العاديين

هذه الالحان لفتت نظرى منذ صغرى أننا لم نتلفظ بكلمة الله نهااااااااااااائى فى هذه الالحان 

فمثلا 

أجيوس أوثيؤوس ترجمتها : قدوس الله

هل أوثيؤوس ترجمتها الله ؟؟ _ هذا كان من ضمن أسئلتى الى أبى و أنا صغيرة 

و بعد حوار طويل : علمت أن الترجمة خاطئة

هل العرب لو تكلموا القبطية سيقولون : لا إله إلا أوثيؤوس ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## peace_86 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*طيب يوجد شيء غريب في الموضوع..
أن العرب كانوا يستخدمون لفظ الله بكل أديانهم.. سواءاً كانوا يهود أو نصارى (مسيحيون) أو وثنيون ..

كما قال الأخ apostle.paul .. أنه لا توجد أي إشارة بأن محمد كان "يشرح" للقوم إسم الله أو من هو الله..
الجميع كان يتلفظ بالله بغض النظر.

لما نقرأ في القرآن نجد أن إله القرآن يهاجم اليهود قائلاً:*


> وقالت اليهود يد الله مغلولة غلت أيديهم ولعنوا بما قالوا بل يداه مبسوطتان ينفق كيف يشاء وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا



*لو كان اليهود يستخدمون كلمة يهوه وليس الله لقالوا: لا يا محمد.. إحنا ملناش دعوة بالله إيده مغلولة ولا لا.. نحن نعبد يهوه..

لكن الحوار كان يتم بشكل عادي جداً.. فالطرفات يتحدثان عن شخص واحد وهو الله .. أي الرب..

وكذلك نفس الشي عند مهاجمة إله القرآن للمسيحيون والنصارى:*


> لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم



*لو كان المسيحيون يستخدمون لفظ الرب فقط أو يهوه.. لردوا على محمد قائلين:
ومين هو الله أصلاً حتى نقول أن المسيح إبنه؟؟؟

لكنهم بالحقيقة كانوا يتجادلون مع محمد في كون أن المسيح هو إبن الله أم لا.. والدليل هو المناظرة التي قام بها محمد مع نصارى نجران..

وهذا دليل على أن كلمة الله هي كلمة عامة..
لكن كلمة: اللات هي كلمة محصورة لعابدي الإله "اللات" ..

أي نعم نعترف أن التأثير العربي أفرض كلمة الله على كل الشعب تحت الحكم العربي.. سواءاً كانوا عرباً أم سريان أو أقباط أو أمازيغ أو فينيقيين أو غيرهم..

وقد تم أسلمة الإسم.. بمعنى أن اسم الله هو يعتبر إله الإسلام حصراً..
ذلك تجد لما يأسلم الأمريكي سيقول: الله.

هي معادلة غير موزونة وغير واضحة..
وخاصة أن علم التاريخ والأركيولوجيا يعتمد على الفرضيات ولا يندرج تحت المسلمات..


لكن لا بأس بأن ندرس التاريخ ونفسر الظواهر.. 
اللغة السريانية كانت هي اللغة السائدة في الهلال الخصيب بل وتأثر بها كلاً من اليونان والفرس والعرب والعبرانيين.

لا يفخى علينا مدى تأثير السريانية في كل تلك اللغات.

العرب حينما غزوا منطقة هلال الخصيب كان هناك مجادلات وحوارات على الرغم من  اختلاف اللغة لكن لما نعرف أن اللغتي العربية والسريانية يعودان لنفس الجذر.. سيبطل العجب.

اللغة الفارسية التي يعود أصبلها لعوائل اللغات الجرمانية قد دخلت في قاموسها الكثير من الكلمات السريانية وبالتالي يوجد الكثير اليوم من الكلمات العربية في معجمها (حوالي 50%)
لكن هذا ليس فقط من التأثير العربي الغازي للمنطقة.. بل يسبقه التأثير السرياني الذي جاء عن طريق العلم والتأثير الحضاري.


اللغة العربية والمصطحات الإسلامية إذا لم تكن كلها.. معظمها ذات تأثير سرياني وبشكل فاضح جداً

كلمة قرآن وحدها هي سريانية.
سورة، الفرقان، الصلاة الصراط المستقيم، كلها كلمات سريانية دخلت إلى العربية وذلك لأن التأثير السرياني كان كبير قبل مجيء محمد بقليل.

مازال إلى اليوم مكتوب بالقرآن كلمة: الصلاة بهذا الشكل (الصلوة) تقريباً في كل مرة تقرأ كلمة صلاة بالقرآن تجدها بهذا الشكل..

والسبب هي أن السريان يستعلمون كلمة: صلوت .. يعنى صلاة
لذلك استخدم القرآن كلمة الصلاة بالمكتوبة لكن نطقها بالعربية..


هذا يدعونا لأن نستفسر عن كلمة الله التي لم يحسم مصدرها بعد.

لا يوجد دليل صريح .. وحتى ماكتبته:*


> فى موسوعة الاديان والاخلاق لجيمس هاستنجس قال ان الله هو اسم علم مطبق فقط لاله العرب الخاص
> “Allah” is a proper name, applicable only to their [Arabs’] peculiar God[6]
> فاسم الله هو اسم خاص باله العرب ولا علاقة له باله اسرائيل
> وفى موسوعة اديان اخرى يقول Paul Meagher ان الله هو اسم يسبق الاسلام مرادف للاله بعل البابلى
> ...



*هذه مجرد إفتراضات وليست قواعد مسلم بها للجميع.
لذلك كل مايقوله علماء الأركيولوجيا يؤخذ ويرد بها.. فهي ليست محسومة.

يوجد الكثيرين من المسيحيون من قتلوا واضطهدوا من قبل المسلمين لأنهم قالوا: أن المسيح هو إبن الله.

كان بإمكانهم اختصار الطريق ليقولوا: المسيح إبن يهوه.. حتى يكفوا عن الأذى

لكن المسيحيين والمسلمين كلاهما عارفين من هو المقصود بالله.. ليس إله العرب.. بل إله العالم
(بغض النظر عن أصل الكلمة وتاريخها)

مسيحياً وإنجيلياً نحن لا نتمسك بالحرف: الحرف يقتل.. كما قال المسيح

لما يقول المسيحي الناطق بالعربية: إرحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك
أو من يقول: الله محبة..

فالإحساس المسيحي القائل بهذه الكلمات هو نفسه نفسه الإحساس لما يقول المسيحي الإنكليزي: God is Love
الإحساس المسيحي واحد.. 

لا يوجد وثنية في استخدام كلمة الله.. عالأقل بعد تعريب المسيحيين بالفرض.. لم يعد اسم الله مرتبطاً بالوثنية.
فكلمة الله أصبحت مستقلة عن مثيلاتها اللات والعزى وبعل وزيوس.. إلخ 
الله أصبحت تعني إله العالم وليس إله العرب.

لكن التاُثير العربي الإسلامي جعلنا اسم الله مرتبطاً بالإسلام.

نقطة أخرى وهي أن المسيحيين أو النصارى في جزيرة العرب كانوا يستخدمون كلمة الله وهذا قبل مجيء محمد.
فهل سنتهمهم بالوثنية؟

أخيراً..
الله بالسريانية هو: ألوهو .. او حاجة زي كذا
وحينما غزا العرب الهلال الخصيب اختصروا على نفسهم الطريق وتحاوروا مع المسيحيين باستخدام كلمة الله وذلك لأن نطقه أسهل للشخص العربي.*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*طيب مبدئيا انا هنا بناقش امر تاريخى مش عقائدى بالاولى 

بمعنى ان تاريخيا الله هو اسم اله عبده العرب ويهوه اسم اله عبده العبرانين 

وهنا يكون انتهى الموضوع وكل الحوارات التالية خارج اطار التاريخ 


استاذ عبود اثار نقطة كنت عارف انها هتثار وهى طالما الله اسما لاله عبده العرب وتعتبره فى مصاف الالهه المزيفة غير الحقيقية لماذا نجد الاسم فى الترجمات العربية 

وهنا لى تعليق من نقطتين

ان وجود اسم الله فى ترجمات عربية لا دخل له بالتاريخ بان الله اسم علم لاله العرب ولا دخل له باله اسرائيل سواء وجد او لم يوجد فى ترجمات عربية لاننا بالاساس نتعامل مع اركيولوجيا ومع وثائق خاصة بشعوب معينة كتبت بلغات محددة وليس ترجمات 

فمثلا لو وجدنا ان الفينقيين يترجموا لقب الربوبية لكلمة يهوه فهذا لن يعنى تاريخيا بان يهوه هو الها للفينقيين 


ثانيا استاذ عبود فاتك نقطة مهمة جدا وهو انك ساويت بين لفظة يهوه العبرانية وبني كلمة الله فى الترجمات العربية ودا خطأ

لان يهوه العبرانية التى تعبر عن الكينونة الالهية ترجمت فى الترجمات العربية " الرب " وبمثيلاتها فى الترجمات الاخرى كلورد وكريوس وغيرها 

اما كلمة الله استخدمت كلقب الوهة بمعنى " الاله " فكان ترجمة لالوهيم وايل فى العبرية وثيؤس فى اليونانية ومثلها GOD 

فالكلمة فى الترجمات العربية لا تعبر عن " اسم علم " لاله اسرائيل لكنها " لقب الالوهة " بمعنى الاله 

فحينما تقرا فى الترجمات العربية " فى البدء خلق الله " فاصلها يقول " خلق الاله " وليس اسم علم لذلك الاله 


اما تاريخيا واسلاميا لفظة الله اسم علم لاله خاص عبدوه العرب 

فاسم اله العرب هو الله وتاريخيا لا يوجد لاسرائيل الها يدعى اسمه " الله "


وصلت ؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*



هذه مجرد إفتراضات وليست قواعد مسلم بها للجميع.
لذلك كل مايقوله علماء الأركيولوجيا يؤخذ ويرد بها.. فهي ليست محسومة.

يوجد الكثيرين من المسيحيون من قتلوا واضطهدوا من قبل المسلمين لأنهم قالوا: أن المسيح هو إبن الله.

كان بإمكانهم اختصار الطريق ليقولوا: المسيح إبن يهوه.. حتى يكفوا عن الأذى

لكن المسيحيين والمسلمين كلاهما عارفين من هو المقصود بالله.. ليس إله العرب.. بل إله العالم
(بغض النظر عن أصل الكلمة وتاريخها)

مسيحياً وإنجيلياً نحن لا نتمسك بالحرف: الحرف يقتل.. كما قال المسيح

لما يقول المسيحي الناطق بالعربية: إرحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك
أو من يقول: الله محبة..

فالإحساس المسيحي القائل بهذه الكلمات هو نفسه نفسه الإحساس لما يقول المسيحي الإنكليزي: God is Love
الإحساس المسيحي واحد.. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تاريخيا اسم الله هو اسما لاله العرب الخاص دا شئ اصبح من المسلمات مش بنجادل فيه كانك بتجادل ان ايزيس كانت اسم لملكة بابلية 

ياريت نتنحى عن وضع ارائنا امام المحقق 

اما عن استخدام كلمة الله فى الادب المسيحى الشرقى بعد الاسلام فاقرأ مشاركتى على عبود هتفهم الفرق بين الاستخدامين

نحن لا نؤمن بالها يدعى اسمه الله 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

> *لا يوجد وثنية في استخدام كلمة الله.. عالأقل بعد تعريب المسيحيين بالفرض.. لم يعد اسم الله مرتبطاً بالوثنية.
> فكلمة الله أصبحت مستقلة عن مثيلاتها اللات والعزى وبعل وزيوس.. إلخ
> الله أصبحت تعني إله العالم وليس إله العرب.
> 
> ...


*سؤال لسيادتك انت مؤمن باله " اسمه " الله ولا " اسمه " يهوه

وخلى بالك من اسمه انا مبتكلمش عن لفظة الله ومدلولها فى الادب المسيحى الشرقى بعد الاسلام انا بتكلم عن اله تعريف اسمه " الله " *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

> *هل العرب لو تكلموا القبطية سيقولون : لا إله إلا أوثيؤوس ؟؟؟*


*طول عمرك عبقرية يا ارينى 

لان ثيؤس و GOD والوهيم وكل القاب الالوهة فى اللغات بتعتبر عن لقب ولكن الاسم المميز لهذا الثيؤس او ال GOD هو الفيصل

فنحن نؤمن ونعترف ونسجد ونسبح لاله ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب " يهوه " وليس " الله "

انا بقارن بين الهين واحد منهم خاص للعرب دعى اسمه الله وبين واحد عبده العبرانين دعى اسمه يهوه مش بقارن بين استخدمات كلمة الله فى الادب المسيحى لان لا فائدة منها لانها عبر عن لقب الالوهة وليس تعريفا او اسم علم للاله  *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

> *سؤال لحضرتك يا دكتور ..
> بالنسبة للعهد القديم يهوه ترجمت بالخطأ الى " الله " صح !
> يعنى من المفروض فى الترجمة العربى فى العهد القديم يتكتب يهوه بدل الله ..
> بالنسبة للعهد الجديد ما هى الكلمة فى اليونانى المقابلة لله ؟
> ...


*لم تترجم قط كلمة يهوه الى الله 
الله كان ترجمة للقب الالوهى سواء الوهيم او ايل فى العبرية او ثيؤس فى اليونانية 
ترجمة يهوه كانت كريوس فى اليونانى او الرب فى العربى *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 نوفمبر 2014)

+  1-  لفظة ( الله ) العربية       هو  احد  تطورات  ترجمة قديمة ومحاكاه    للفظ  ( إيل )  الذى  هو  إيلوهيم   إيل إله إسرائيل .  إذن  هو  بدرجة ما   اشتقاق  - مصدره   آت من (إيل) العبرية    واتخذ  مساره  الخاص فى تطوره اللفظى  والشكلى والعقيدى فى اللغة العربية .  كما تم  محاكاة بعض  صفات إيلوهيم يهوه الحقيقي   (على ما تيسر).
+2 - ما نستعمله الان   هو ترجمات   الى العربية   روعى فيها استعمال المرادفات   الاسهل  والاوسع انتشاراً  .  للتعبير عن معنى ومرادف  لا للانحصار فى مجرد اسم علم .مجرد.


----------



## peace_86 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*صدقني شخصياً لم افكر يوماً باسم الله كإسم ومسمى..
ان قلت الله فكأني اقول الرب.. مصطلح عام.

لذلك لما اكتب واتكلم بالانكليزية لا اقول: thank allah كما يفعل حبايبنا
بل اكتب thank God عادية، لأني لا اعتبر ان الله اسم علم (على الرغم من انه اسلامياً اسم علم) بقدر ما اعبر عن كينونة الله او الرب..

اما يهوه.. فاعترف لك بأني لم استخدمها في حياتي ولا استسيغ استعمالها.
اعتقد بأن المترجمون العرب ارادوا توصيل الاحساس والشعور المسيحي بشكل عربي، مما يجعل المسيحي حينما يقول الله فهم ينادي رباً عالمياً ..
اما لو قلنا يهوه .. فكأنه يعبر عن إله موجود في جبل سينا كان يتكلم مع موسى النبي..
انا هذا رأيي صدقاً وارى ان الكثير مثلي في ذلك.

لذلك انا لا احب مهاجمة اسم الله ورميه بالوثنية، لأنه طالما ان الشعور المسيحي قد بلغ المطلوب، فما المشكلة اذن؟

نحن اليوم مسيحيون، ولسنا يهود.. لماذا نتمسك بمصطلحات عبرية؟ لا اهاجم العبرية لكن اتكلم بالمنطق..

كان عندي كتاب على جهازي قبل ما افرمته، انجيل كتبه كاتب مسيحي نسيت اسمه وهو تلميذ الطبيب اسحاق بن حنين.
والترجمة تعود للقرن الثامن او التاسع.. وهو يتشابه تقريباً بالكتاب المقدس الحالي، ومن ضمن تلك التشبهات هو استخدام كلمة الله..

طيب سؤال:
المصريون اليوم يقولون: يسوع. وهو الاسم السرياني المعرب لاسم السيد المسيح..
هل ينفع ان يطالب المصريون بالعودة للاسم القبطي ايسوس؟ 
أم انك مثلي تراه امراً غير منطقياً؟ *


----------



## peace_86 (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*اقصد بأننا تعودنا بعد التعريب بوجود اسماء مشتركة بين كل الكنائس الناطقة بالعربية..
وانا ارفض حتى الاناجيل التي تكتب عيسى ويحيى وبدلاً من يسوع ويوحنا .. لأني ارى انه لا داعي مطلقاً بتغيير اسماء تعودنا عليها منذ الف واربعمية سنة وذلك فقط محاكاة للمسلمين ..


ترجمة الانجيل الموجود بين ايدينا اوصلت الفكر المسيحي واللاهوتي بالشكل المطلوب، وبل على العكس في بعض الاحيان اراه تفوقت في بعض الامور على الانجليزية..
نحن نقول الجمعة العظيم .. بالانكليزية يقولون: good friday وليس: great friday

الترجمة العربية للكتاب لبمقدس ولكتب الاباء، وبعد تأثير اللغتين السريانيك والقبطية على العربية ارى انها اجادت واوصلت المطلوب بشكل كامل وتام..

دعك من بعض الثغرات الصغيرة التي لا تؤثر على العقيدة والايمان الحقيقي ..

ربما لا يعرف الكثير بأن اللغات الفارسية والتركية والاردية مازالت تستخدم مصطلح عيسى على اسم يسوع في الكنائس وفي ترجمة الكتاب المقدس

مع اني شخصياً ارفض استخدامها في اللغة العربية لأنها تعبر عن مسيحي اسلامي يختلف عن مسيحنا الحقيقي.
لكن هم بلغاتهم يرون ان الامر مقبول وقد اوصل لهم المطلوب..

لا يجب ان نتقيد باللغة العبرية واليونانية.. لأن الهنا يفهمنا في كل الاحوال..*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*peace_86 انت لسه مش فاهم انا بقول ايه
انا بتكلم عن طرح تاريخى لاصل كلمة الله ومدلولها فى ثقافة العرب انها اسم علم لاله خاص بيهم عبدوه لا علاقة له باله اسرائيل 
وانت بتتكلم انك بتستخدم عادى كلمة الله كمسيحى شرقى وشايف ان مفيش مشكلة فى كدا 

انا لم اطلب من سيادتك تغيير لفظة الله او انك تمتنع انك تقولها 

قل ما تقول دا شأنك انا هنا بتكلم من جانب تاريخى فقط 

هل الاله المسمى " الله " هو نفسه اله اسرائيل المسمى " يهوه " ؟

الاجابة لا 

فعليه عبادة اله العرب المسمى " الله " ليس هو عبادة اله اسرائيل المسمى " يهوه "


بالمناسبة كلمة " ايل " لقب الوهى سامى بمعنى الاله ولم يقتصر فقط على اله اسرائيل بل وجد الهه وثنية اخرى فى الشرق القديم دعيت ب " ايل " لانه لقب الوهة وليس اسما خاصا ومميزا لهذا الاله 

لكن فى العربية اسم " الله " ليس مجرد لقب الوهه بل هو اسم الجلالة هو اسم الاله 

فاهم ومستوعب الفرق ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*ملاحظة هامشية انت مش فى حاجة انك تنادى الرب ب " يهوه " فى الزمن المسيانى لان العهد قد تبدل واكمل

ان كان يهوه هو اسما خاصا ومميزا للرب الكائن وسط شعبه وصانع العهد معه ومخرجهم من ارض العبودية فكان حتما ان يعرف ذلك الاله بالاسم المميز له 

لكن فى العصر المسيانى اصبح اسم يسوع يحمل قوة الخلاص ومستعلن فيه ملء يهوه ولكن بحضور جديد وعهد ابدى فاسم يسوع يحمل نفس قوة اسم يهوه المستعلن للبشر 

مش محتاج تقول يا يهوه فقط ان تنطق اسم يسوع هو مخاطبة يهوه مباشرة المستعلن فى ابنه

لكن انا مبتكلمش عن ناحية عقائدية انا بتكلم تاريخيا هل الاله " الله " هو الاله " يهوه " ؟  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*بعيدا عن اى شئ انا سعيد جدا بالمناقشة سواء اقتنعت بطرحى او لا كونك بتناقش دا فى حد ذاته احترام لعقلك وانك انسان مفكر

ودا اللى مخلينى محترم المنتدى دا بعيد عن منتديات مليانة بعقول " جعله فى ميزان حسانتك " وغير من الكلمات الرنانة على اى موضوع حتى ولو تافه بدون مناقشة تفاصيله

اعضاء فعلا محترمين مبيسلموش عقولهم لحد يفكرلهم 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> وصلت ؟؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوة وصلت ...أن المسلمين بيعبدوا أله وثنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك فشلت التراجم فى إيجاد مرادف لأسم العلم الوثنى هذا ...( *​*[FONT=&quot]الله [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أن التراجم القرآنية لكل لغات العالم لم تقم بتغيير الأسم

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ٱللَّهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلْحَيُّ ٱلْقَيُّومُ[/FONT]*​ *Allah**! There is no God save Him, the Alive**[FONT=&quot],[/FONT]*​ *Dieu (Allâh)! IL n'y a de Dieu que Lui*​ *Allah **- es gibt keinen Gott außer Ihm*​ *Allah**, non c'è dio all'infuori di Lui**[FONT=&quot],[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وكما ترى معى قد حافظوا على أسم ألههم ... ( الله ) حتى ولو كان وثنياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أننى كقارئ للعهد الجديد ...لا أجد أى ذكر لـ ( يهوه ) كأسم علم ولا مرة ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فهل هذا يرجع الى السبب المذكور هنا ؟[/FONT]*​ :download:​


apostle.paul قال:


> *ملاحظة هامشية انت مش فى حاجة انك تنادى الرب ب " يهوه " فى الزمن المسيانى لان العهد قد تبدل واكمل
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتظر أجابتك جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك وباعد بينك وبين السيئات بُعّد المشرقين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُّمَ تقبل ...:closedeye[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (20 نوفمبر 2014)

طب ليه احنا بنترجم الاسم الخاص باله اليهود(يهوة)الى ثيؤس او كيريوس او جود؟
مع ان المفروض الاسم لا يترجم


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2014)

> طب ليه احنا بنترجم الاسم الخاص باله اليهود(يهوة)الى ثيؤس او كيريوس او جود؟
> مع ان المفروض الاسم لا يترجم


*سؤال بعيد عن الموضوع احابته باختصار 
يهوه بتترجم فى السبعينية لكريوس غالبا بمعنى الرب والسبب ان كلمة يهوه اصلا مستبدلة بكلمة ادوناى التى تعنى الرب نطقا لا كتابة 
فتكتب يهوه وتنطق ادوناى وترجمت الكلمة ادوناى لمرادفتها فى اليونانى كريوس *


----------



## aymonded (20 نوفمبر 2014)

يا إخوتي هناك فرق كبيييييييييييييييير جداً، ما بين مفهومنا وما نحياه، وبين الدراسة بين أصول الأسماء والمفاهيم عند الشعوب، يعني مثلاً سأعطي  مثال ربما يوضح جزء من الصورة، فعبارة [ ربنا موجود ] كلنا ينقولها ونقصد أن ربنا حاضر في حياتنا ويعمل كل شيء لأجل صالحنا...
لكن كلمة موجود فلسفياً تعنى أنه لم يكن له وجود سابق، يعني شيء ما متسبب في حدوثه، ففلسفياً كلمة ربنا موجود خطأ، فمن جهة الدراسة هانفهم أن الكلام خطأ جداً، ولكن إيمانياً ومن جهة فكر الناس اليوم ليس هذا هو المعنى المقصود على الإطلاق، ولم ولن يوجد أي واحد يشكك في إيمان الآخر ويستخرج من كلامه انه بيقول أن ربنا مخلوق، أو استحدث، فلازم نفرق ما بين الدراسة التاريخية للفظة أو كلمة أو أحداث أو أفكار، وبين ما نحياه الآن ونفهمه...

فموضوع اسم الله عند الشعوب بيختلف، وبعدين لما نيجي نترجم لازم يتقال كلام يتفهم حسب ثقافة كل شعب، يعني في سفر التكوين ترجمت الكلمة الله، مع أنها في العبرية إلوهيم، يعني اسماء الله في العبرية ترجمت كلها الله أو الرب: [ إيلوهيم - إيل - إيلوه - يهوه - إيل شداي - أدوناي.. الخ ] كل ده اترجم يا اما الله يا اما الرب أو إلهي... الخ، ومش ممكن حد يفهم اليوم أن كلمة الله القصد منها الفكر التاريخي ولا مفاهيم الشعوب الوثنية مثلاً... وكمان لو اترجمت كل كلمة بنفس لفظها العبري مش حد هايفهم حاجة خالص... لذلك علينا أن نركز في الموضوع ونفهم قصد الكاتب التاريخي ولا ندخل في موضوع الترجمة الحالية ولا مفهومنا الحالي، لأن المفاهيم القديمة بالنسبة لنا مش ليها وجود في ثقافتنا الآن !!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*للمرة المليون انتوا بتسيبوا الموضوع الاساسى وبتسالوا اشياء لا علاقة لها بالموضوع*

*ما علاقة الترجمات بالتاريخ ؟؟؟*
*هل الطرح التاريخى يرتبط مصداقيته باعمال ادبية ؟*

*اعيد تانى ما قولته*




> انا بتكلم عن طرح تاريخى لاصل كلمة الله ومدلولها فى ثقافة العرب انها اسم علم لاله خاص بيهم عبدوه لا علاقة له باله اسرائيل





> انا مبتكلمش عن ناحية عقائدية انا بتكلم تاريخيا هل الاله " الله " هو الاله " يهوه " ؟



*ودا لب القضية هل اله العرب المسمى " الله " تاريخيا هو اله اسرائيل المسمى " يهوه " ؟*

*انتوا سبتوا الموضوع وقولتوا طالما انت شايف اسم الله اسما لاله وثنى بنلاقيه ليه فى الترجمات العربية ؟*

*دا مش موضوعنا والله لو لاقيت اسم البعل مش هيغير حقيقة ان البعل اله امة وثنية انا بقدم تاريخا وتاصيلا لهذا الاسم الخاص باله عبدوه فى العربية مش مناقشة ترجمات *

*استاذ عبود سيادتك بتقول*



> [FONT=&quot]أيوة وصلت ...أن المسلمين بيعبدوا أله وثنى ​​ [FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك فشلت التراجم فى إيجاد مرادف لأسم العلم الوثنى هذا ...( ​[FONT=&quot]الله ​





> [FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


*سيادتك بتقول اسم العلم الوثنى*
*والكتاب المقدس " نصا اصليا او ترجمات عربية " لم تقدم الاله بان اسمه " الله " بل فى ترجماته العربية استخدم لفظة الله ك " لقب " بمعنى الاله وليس " اسما " مميزا للاله *

*هديك مثال فى سفر التثنية*

*فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ هُوَ اللهُ، الإِلهُ الأَمِينُ، الْحَافِظُ الْعَهْدَ وَالإِحْسَانَ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُ وَيَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَاهُ إِلَى أَلْفِ جِيل،

فى النص المترجم عنه لا فرق بين الله والاله واحدة منهم الوهيم والتانية ايل وكلاهما يعنى " الاله " 
فالنص يقول اعلم ان يهوه الهك هو الاله , الاله الامين 

المترجم العربى يعرف ان فى الذهن العربى كلمة الاله مرادفة فى التراث العربى لكلمة الله فاستخدمها كلقب الوهى بمعنى " الاله " 


لكن التراث الاسلامى العربى قدم " الله " كالها مميز له هذا الاسم فهو اسمه " الله " وتاريخيا هذا الاله مرتبط بمكة وبسكان العربية ومعبود من قبل وثنين العرب من قبل الاسلام وليس هو اله اسرائيل *


*فالكتاب لم يقدم الها يدعى " الله " لكنه قدم الله " الاله " الذى اسمه يهوه وفى ملء الازمان اتى متجسدا فى ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح *



> [FONT=&quot]وكما ترى معى قد حافظوا على أسم ألههم ... ( الله ) حتى ولو كان وثنياً [/FONT]


*انت كدا بتثبت اللى انا بقوله ان " الله " فى التراث العربى الاسلامى ليس مرادف لكلمة " الاله " لكنه اسم مميز لهذا الاله العربى ودا موضوعى اصلا فلم يترجموه ل GOD لانه مؤمنين ان اسمه " الله " وليس مجرد ان كلمة الله لقب بمعنى الاله*

*مع انى فى ترجمات ازالت كلمة الله ووضعت مكانها GOD راجع *هنا *

بس برضة دا مش موضوعى 





[FONT=&quot]فى حين أننى كقارئ للعهد الجديد ...لا أجد أى ذكر لـ ( يهوه ) كأسم علم ولا مرة ..!![/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

العهد الجديد مكتوبا باليونانية و لفظة " يهوه " لفظة سامية فطبيعى مش هتجد الكلمة لفظا 

الانجيل الرابع قدم كينونة الاله الكائن بشكل واضح ومفيش شك دلوقتى عند اى دارس لاهوتى للانجيل الرابع انه قدم يسوع بكونه استعلان يهوه " انا هو " 

باختصار " يهوه " ليس اسم بالمعنى التقليدى المتعارف عليه على لااسماء 

" يهوه " اسما يدل على الكينونة الالهية والحضور الالهى مشتقا من فعل الكينونة العبرى 

ومنطقيا الاله لا اسم له حتى ولو ذكر حرفا ان اسمه يهوه لكن منطقيا الاسم العبرى لاله اسرائيل اكيد مرتبط بلغة زمنية نشات تحت الشمس فى التاريخ الزمان وكل ما يخص الاله هو ازلى كازليته فلو افترضنا ان اسم " يهوه " هو الاسم الازلى للاله لابد وان نعتبر فى نفس الوقت بازلية " العبرية " 

علشان كدا بقولك الاله لا اسم له بمعنى انه ككيان ازلى لا يوجد اسما مميزا لاله الخليقة واطلاق اسم يهوه عليه ليس بالمعنى التقليدى للاسم لكن استعلان كينونته وحضوره كالهد العهد وسط شعبه 


مش عايز احيد عن موضوعى بس انتوا مصممين تخدونى لاجزاء تانية خالص 


استعلان الاله بكونه الكائن فى العبرانية " يهوه " وفى اليونانية " ايجو ايمى " تم فى كلا العهدين 

لكن لا تنتظر ان تقرا اسما ساميا فى اسفار مكتوبة باليونانية  

*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2014)

> لذلك علينا أن نركز في الموضوع ونفهم قصد الكاتب التاريخي ولا ندخل في  موضوع الترجمة الحالية ولا مفهومنا الحالي، لأن المفاهيم القديمة بالنسبة  لنا مش ليها وجود في ثقافتنا الآن !!!!!


*قولهم والنبى

ان الاطروحات التاريخية لا ترتبط بمناقشة ترجمات اعمال ادبية ومدلول الالفاظ فيها بعد استقرارها بمئات السنين فى التراث الشرقى 

انا بتكلم تاريخيا هل اله العرب المسمى الله هو نفسه اله اسرائيل المسمى يهوه ؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]يا دكتور أحنا عارفين انك بتتكلم تاريخياً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكننا لا نستطيع أبداً عزل الله عن العقيدة ...لأن الله عقيدة وأيمان وليس تاريخ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت نفسك لم تستطع أن تهرب منها ...حتى عنوانك يقول :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لماذا نعتبر المسلمين وثنين ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فبهذا خرجت عن الدراسة التاريخية المحايدة ...وصبغتها بعقيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت تقول وثنيون ...وهم يقولون مشركون ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا يستطيع الناس أبداً البعد عن عقائدهم ..[FONT=&quot]إذا ما ذُكر الله ...[/FONT]..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سواء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ..أو أشتعلوا به محبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكراً للحوار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولطرحك المميز كالعادة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*مفيش فصل بين التاريخ والايمان وان قادنى التاريخ " المحقق " لرفض شئ انا اؤمن بيه كمسلمات سارفضه لان لا يصح ان افرض ايمانياتى على التاريخ 

دايما الدليل لازم هو اللى يقتادنا للايمان مش العكس اننا نبلور التاريخ على الايمان 

الله عقيدة وايمان مش تاريخ مقولة مش صح لان قبل ان تؤمن لابد وان تعرف بمن ستؤمن والمصدر الذى سيعطيك معلومات عن ايمانك سيكون التاريخ 

حينما يقول القران مخاطبا اهل الكتاب " والهنا والهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون " فدى سقطة تاريخية لن تغتفر فالهنا ليس هو الهكم بكافة الاشكال والطرق لا تاريخيا ولا ايمانيا 

تاريخيا الله مش هو يهوه 
وايمانيا الاب المستعلن فى الكلمة بالروح مش هو الاله المستوى على عرش المنزل لكتب من سماه على يد ملاكه 

محور موضوعى تاريخى وبالتبعية الحكم عليه سيكون ايمانيا 

فان كان القران حصر الالوهة الحقة فى الاله الذى امنت بيه اسرائيل
وتاريخيا الاله الذى قدمه القران ليس هو اله اسرائيل 
فسنخلص ان القران بقراءة تاريخية كما قولت دعا لعبادة اله غير اله اسرائيل 



الوثنية pegasim ليس عبادة اصنام وصور لكنها تقديم العبادة لاله غير حقيقى افتراضى 

القراءة  التاريخية وضعتنا فى مازق ياما بقبول الله بكونه اله اسرائيل ودا منافى  للتاريخ ومعطياته ياما رفض حصر الالوهه الحقة فى اله اسرائيل وبالتالى  دخلنا فى تعدد الالهه 


شكرا على الحوار واتمنى اكون وصلت فكرتى اللى خلاصتها عبادة اله العرب المسمى " الله " لا يتساوى باى طريقة كانت وبالاخص المعطى التاريخى مع عبادة اله اسرائيل المسمى " يهوه " واختيارك هو الفيصل فى قبول اى من الالهين ستتبعه ولا تخدر ضميرك بانك تعبد اله اسرائيل  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*تعليق بسيط على هذة النقطة 




[FONT=&quot]أنت تقول وثنيون ...وهم يقولون مشركون ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**قريبا ساكتب موضوع مفصل على ان التراث القرانى والحديثى بعيدا عن تهم المسلمين المحدثين لم يجرؤ ان يصف اهل الكتاب بالشرك 

برضة هيكون طرح تاريخى عن البيئة الناشئ فيها القران والمحيط بيه من عقائد وان العقيدة المسيحية المستقيمة  لم يعرفها من الاساس سكان العربية ومنها كتاب القران 
*[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2014)

لى سؤال هنا دكتور
عندما قام المترجمون بتعريب كلمة  يهوة الى اللة  لادراكهم ان الثقافة للعرب تعرف ان الالة هواللة   هل لم تكن هذة سقطة منهم ام انهم لم يكونوا على دراية بهذا الفكر التاريخى  استاذنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 نوفمبر 2014)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> الله عقيدة وايمان مش تاريخ مقولة مش صح لان قبل ان تؤمن لابد وان تعرف بمن ستؤمن والمصدر الذى سيعطيك معلومات عن ايمانك سيكون التاريخ
> *



*[FONT=&quot]يا دكتور خلينا واقعيين ...معندناش مؤمن قبل ومؤمن بعد ...*​​*[FONT=&quot]كلنا وارثين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش له فضل أنه أتولد على دين آبائه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لى التاريخ الدينى يبدأ عند ولادة الأنسان فى الشرق السعيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إما يكبَّروا فى ودنه ...او يروحوا بيه لأبونا يعمده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2014)

> عندما قام المترجمون بتعريب كلمة  يهوة الى اللة


*مش صح كلمة يهوه عربت لكلمة الرب
*


> هل لم تكن هذة سقطة منهم ام انهم لم يكونوا على دراية بهذا الفكر التاريخى  استاذنا


*شايفها مش سقطة لان اى ترجمة تستخدم تعابير اللغة المتاحة لايصال الفكرة فالمفهوم من استخدام لفظة الله هى انها الاله مش اسم خاص لهذا الاله
*


> *[FONT=&quot]يا دكتور خلينا واقعيين ...معندناش مؤمن قبل ومؤمن بعد ...*​
> *[FONT=&quot]كلنا وارثين*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]محدش له فضل أنه أتولد على دين آبائه[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*الواقع الشرقى شئ وانك تبحث عن الحقيقة شئ تانى ولو مشيت وراء " الواقع " اللى هيفرضه عليك الاغلبية هيكون مصيرك هو " الواقع " اللى انت عايش فيه

فى رحلة بحثى الدليل هو اللى بيقودك للحقيقة مش العكس هو انك تحاول تتدور على دليل على ما تعتقده انه هو الحقيقة  *[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2014)

أعتقد يا دكتور ان النقاش ابتعد عن هدف الموضوع بسبب هذا الجزء من العنوان
" لماذا نعتقد ان المسلمين وثنيين "
اللي انا فهمته من الموضوع و ياريت تصححلي لو انا مخطئ ان الهدف هو تأريخ لأصل الكلمة و فهم العرب لها منذ ما قبل الاسلام ...
لكن في حدود فهمي فهذا البحث يتكلم بالأكثر عن الجذور الوثنية في الاسلام و ليس وثنية المسلمين
فمع تبلور الديانة لم يعد المعني القديم هو المطابق لما يعتقد المسلم الحالي انه يعرفه عن " الله "
تماما مثل من يمزج هذا البحث باستخدامنا نحن المسيحيين لذات الكلمة فهو مخطئ
لان اللغات عموما تعرف ما يسمي بالتطور الدلالي ...
اي استخدام نفس الكلمة مع تغيير دلالتها عن المعني الاصلي ....

فنحن استخدمنا كلمة " الله " في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس و هي بعيدة عن المعني التاريخي الأصلي و قريبة من ما يقصده الكتاب مع الوضع في الحسبان الفارق الزمني بين بداية الاسلام و بين بداية ترجمة الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية .... 
اشكرك لسعة صدرك و عودا حميدا اخي الغالي   ...
للمزيد عن علم التطور الدلالي 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%85_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%B1_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2014)

> اللي انا فهمته من الموضوع و ياريت تصححلي لو انا مخطئ ان الهدف هو تأريخ لأصل الكلمة و فهم العرب لها منذ ما قبل الاسلام ...
> لكن في حدود فهمي فهذا البحث يتكلم بالأكثر عن الجذور الوثنية في الاسلام و ليس وثنية المسلمين


*لا هدف الموضوع هو التفريق تاريخيا بين اله العرب واله اسرائيل

هل تاريخيا الاله المسمى " الله " هو نفسه الاله المسمى " يهوه " ؟

*


> فمع تبلور الديانة لم يعد المعني القديم هو المطابق لما يعتقد المسلم الحالي انه يعرفه عن " الله "


*انا مبتكلمش عن " لاهوت " الاله فى العقيدة الاسلامية علشان نبحث فى تطور اعتقادهم عنه عما كان قبل الاسلام

لكن موضوعى على ان الاله الذى قدمه كاتب القران هو نفسه اله ابائه العرب وليس اله اسرائيل 

مينفعش تقولى انه امن باله اسرائيل ونبذ اله العرب وفى نفس الوقت كل ما فى القران يقول انه امن بان اله الكون او رب العالمين هو ذاك المسمى " الله "

*


> *لان اللغات عموما تعرف ما يسمي بالتطور الدلالي ...
> اي استخدام نفس الكلمة مع تغيير دلالتها عن المعني الاصلي ....*


*
مفيش تغيير بين قريش وامتداها الطبيعى المسمى " الاسلام "

كلاهما قدسوا نفس الاله المسمى " الله " 

الله فى الاسلام هو الاله والله فى العربية قبل الاسلام هو الاله 

تاريخيا لا يستقيم باى حال ان عبادة الله هى نفسها عبادة يهوه ولا ان الله هو اله اسرائيل او ان يهوه هو اله القران 

تاريخيا لا يمكن استبدال اى منهما بالاخر  
*


----------



## peace_86 (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*تسلم يا غالي على حوارك الراقي والمثمر..

وأنا ايضاً أتفق معاك على مدى ذكاء الأعضاء هنا وكيف أنهم يقرأون ويفهمون ويحاولون الفهم..
على عكس معظم المنتديات الأخرى التي عادة ماتكون الردود هي مشكور وفي ميزان حسناتك.. إلخ

بالنسبة للموضوع..
نعم أنا أخيراً فهمت قصدك وذلك من آخر رد كتبته.
لكن يجب أن تعلم أن طريقة كتابة الموضوع.. جعلنا تلقائياً نفهم معنى مغاير تماماً..

وهي لما قلت في بداية الموضوع لماذا نعتبر المسلمين وثنيين.. وأيضاً لما قلت:*


> خلاصة الكلام حينما يقول لك المسيحى انك طالما لم تؤمن باله اسرائيل " يهوه " وتؤمن باله العرب الذى يدعى " الله " فانت وثنى فلا تغضب لان هذة هى الحقيقية التاريخية
> الله اله العرب ليس هو يهوه اله بنو اسرائيل
> واللى عنده دليل تانى ان اسرائيل عبدت الها يدعى اسمه " الله " فليقل لنا



*فأنت هنا ناقشت المعنى الروحي للكلمة المستخدمة حالياً ولم تناقش عن المعنى التاريخي لها.

هل من الممكن أن نعتبر المسلم وثني لأني ينادي الرب بالله؟ لا طبعاً..
على الأقل المسلمين الذين جائوا بعد محمد بجيلين أو ثلاثة إلى يومنا هذا.
هم لا يقصدون إله مكة.. بل يقصدون إله السماوات والأرض وخلق الأرض وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى..

نفس إلهنا الذين نقر به في قانون إيماننا المسيحي :*


> نؤمن بإله واحد خالق السماوات الأرض... إلخ



*لكن دخلت في التاريخ .. لا طبعاً الله هو ليس إله موسى.
البعض يقول انها امتداد لكلمة إيل أو ألوهو السريانية.

المهم.. تاريخياً نعم كلمة الله (بل ومعظم الطقوس الإسلامية) لها جذور وثنية واضحة.

بعيدة كل البعد عن الإيمان المسيحي واليهودي..

كما قال الأأخ جيجو.. 
بأنك تحدثت عن وثنية المسلمين.. وكان المفضل أن تتحدث عن وثنية الإسلام نفسه.

شكراً على طرحك لهذا الموضوع..
الرب يباركك*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*ܛܝܒܘܬܐ ܥܡܟܘܢ ܘܫܠܡܐ ܡܢ ܐܠܗܐ ܐܒܘܢ ܘܡܢ ܡܪܢ ܝܫܘܥ ܡܫܝܚܐ*

*طيبوثا عمخون وشلاما من "ألاها" أبون ومن مارن يشوع مشيحا (مشيخا).*

*الترجمة: النعمة تكون معكم والسلام من "الله" الاب ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح.*


*أنا أقرأ هذه الكلمات بالارامية الشرقية ولا اجد اي لفظ لكلمة "الله" - على العكس، فكلمة الله نعتقد تأريخياً انها مأخوذة من اللفظ الارامي السرياني لكلمة "ألاها" - لذلك فأنا مطمئن جداً عندما أقرأ الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، واعود واقول تأريخياً هم الذين سرقوا ونحن لم نسرق اللفظ! *


----------

